# Native marine set up



## Guest

Has anyone done a marine set up with just British native fish etc?

I was thinking it could still be nice with shrimps, crabs etc and shells. Not sure if we have coral.

One benefit would be heating is not required I would assume.


----------



## hawksport

I had a small one years ago. Although you don't need heating they do need chilling and that is more difficult and expensive. There are a few corals around our coast.


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I had a small one years ago. Although you don't need heating they do need chilling and that is more difficult and expensive. There are a few corals around our coast.


Ahh I see. That would figure as our shrimp are caught in deep cold water.

I dont suppose a few ice cube now and then would surfice


----------



## hawksport

The things you should be thinking about for keeping in a tank are those that you can fin in rock pools because they are better adapted to short term changes. You would also need to check on the legal aspects.
In mine I had
Beadlet anenomes
Snakelocks anenomes
Dhalia anenomies
Limpets
Starfish
Small crabs
Blennies
I used one of those small counter top fridges and pumped water through that with the pump controlled by a thermostsat. One problem you do get is lots of condensation on the glass.


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> The things you should be thinking about for keeping in a tank are those that you can fin in rock pools because they are better adapted to short term changes. You would also need to check on the legal aspects.
> In mine I had
> Beadlet anenomes
> Snakelocks anenomes
> Dhalia anenomies
> Limpets
> Starfish
> Small crabs
> Blennies
> I used one of those small counter top fridges and pumped water through that with the pump controlled by a thermostsat. One problem you do get is lots of condensation on the glass.


Sounds nice.

The only thing that concerns me and this is why I cant have tropical is I work away alot and the leccy can go off regular for a few hours.

I dont just want goldfish.


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> I've been thinking about building a tidal rockpool in the garden.


Sounds interesting!

Are the filters different so as not to filter out the salt content?


----------



## Guest

hawksport said:


> There are special chillers available now although they are expensive


You got me thinking now.

So all you need is and old drinks fridge with a bucket of water in it and a large coil to and from the pump?

Like you say though the condensation in the summer will be a pain.

Nothing that is artificial can be purfect aye.


----------



## Guest

I think I will give it a go,been thinking about it for a long time now and have collected some nive stones and shells.

Now got the tank for free!

What about things like....

Oysters
Muscles
Sea weed

And feed, I suppose the frozen blocks of worm meal?
And toping up? just go down the beach with an empty bottle to bring home?


----------



## Guest

Give Oysters a miss, all species of bivalves are incredibly difficult to keep in the home aquarium. I'd also give saltwater mussels a miss, due to the lack of information on them, the fact is nobody honestly keeps them in aquariums.

The diet should vary as much as possible. Species such as blennies will relish frozen brineshrimp, peeled shellfish and small chunks of baitfish. 

Avoid using the local beach as a source of water, simply because you don't know how polluted or high in nutrients it may be. Instead, invest in a Reverse Osmosis (RO) system and make your own seawater using a special salt mix designed for marine aquariums from brands such as Tropic Marin, D&D H2Ocean and Red Sea.


----------

